# *



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Elizabeth I am so, so sad for you! Tears coming easily as I read & my heart reaching out to you at this time. I wish I could give you a ginormous hug---which would not change anything really. May the God of all comfort put His loving arms around you and whisper peace. 
I am glad for the peaceful way the vet handled this whole thing but there is no denying that death and parting are anything but peaceful. I would, I believe, also have let the other pups sniff on Zooey even if it would stress them. I do think they are stressed by your pain, as you said. I have turned this thought over in my mind a million times in the last months, but had reached no final decision---thank you for helping me here, if unintentional.
I have missed you here---your voice of reason, wisdom & comfort. I hope your studies are helping to enhance your natural gifting of support & counsel. I look forward to the time you can come back home. My love to you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Elizabeth,

I am so very sorry for your loss. It will be hard for a while, but your ache will be replaced with memories one day. It sounds like a very peaceful and loving passing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Elisabeth,

My heart breaks for you with the passing of your beloved Zoey. I am so sorry.

I hope that you will feel peace and comfort ... with knowing that your precious Zoey was able to go to sleep peacefully for the last time ... in your loving arms. That is such a blessing.

Elisabeth, I , too, am glad that you were able to find a compassionate vet who was there to help make things as stress free as possible. Of course, I understand though ... that does not take away your tears and pain.

May you find comfort and peace ... with knowing what at loving and devoted mother you were to your darling angel Zoey. I pray that you feel Zoey’s angelic spirit touch and surround you with warm light and everlasting love ... and, until you both meet again, in Heaven.

Sending healing hugs your way.

Marie


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Elizabeth, I'm so sorry that you have lost your precious Zooey. My heart is broken for you. You gave Zooey the most precious gift of all - freedom from pain and did it in such a way caused her no stress. The ultimate gift of love. Rest in peace sweet Zooey.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Elisabeth, I am so very sorry! I know how hard this is and how much you are missing Zooey. I also know that you were the best doggy mom ever for your precious baby. We are thinking of you and surrounding you with love. I'm sure your precious baby is at the Bridge, playing, running and saying "thank you mommy! I love you always!" Sending you love!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Elizabeth I am so sorry for your loss. This is heartbreaking news. I don't have any words, just know that my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart breaks for your loss.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't tell you how much your loving, supportive words mean to me, friends. What a beautiful surprise to see these messages. They really comforted me. Thank you to each of you for your thoughtfulness. xoxoxo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Zoey. I will be praying for you that you will be able to find comfort and peace during this very difficult time. Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear Elizabeth I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Sending you virtual hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

oh no 
I am so sorry for your loss
Sending hugs and prayers to you


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear Elizabeth I am so sorry for your loss of your baby Zooey, I am sitting hear with tears rolling down my face. I am sorry your in so much pain, what a beautiful sweetheart.Zooey photos are absolutely beautiful and kind hearted little baby. It’s like no other having unconditional love from your baby. Think of those cherished memories and know you will see your Zooey again we just have to wait years to see them. I am so sorry and remember it’s never goodbye it’s see you later.💞 Dee


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Zooey x


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Elizabeth I am so, so sad for you! Tears coming easily as I read & my heart reaching out to you at this time. I wish I could give you a ginormous hug---which would not change anything really. May the God of all comfort put His loving arms around you and whisper peace.
> I am glad for the peaceful way the vet handled this whole thing but there is no denying that death and parting are anything but peaceful. I would, I believe, also have let the other pups sniff on Zooey even if it would stress them. I do think they are stressed by your pain, as you said. I have turned this thought over in my mind a million times in the last months, but had reached no final decision---thank you for helping me here, if unintentional.
> I have missed you here---your voice of reason, wisdom & comfort. I hope your studies are helping to enhance your natural gifting of support & counsel. I look forward to the time you can come back home. My love to you.


Dearest Sandi, thank you so much for your support. I have missed you so much while I've been busy with school. I think of you and Lisi (and Kitzi) all the time. I'll be here for you when you need me. Keeping you in my prayers!



wkomorow said:


> Elizabeth,
> 
> I am so very sorry for your loss. It will be hard for a while, but your ache will be replaced with memories one day. It sounds like a very peaceful and loving passing.


Thank you, Walter. It was a blessing that she went peacefully and surrounded with love. I do hope the ache will be replaced with happy memories soon. I have been trying to think of good memories of her every day, but that quickly turns into thinking that she's not with me anymore and then I start to panic. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dear Elisabeth,
> 
> My heart breaks for you with the passing of your beloved Zoey. I am so sorry.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful, comforting message, Marie. I can't wait to see my girl again one day.



maggie's mommy said:


> Elizabeth, I'm so sorry that you have lost your precious Zooey. My heart is broken for you. You gave Zooey the most precious gift of all - freedom from pain and did it in such a way caused her no stress. The ultimate gift of love. Rest in peace sweet Zooey.


Thank you, Pat--you've always been one of the sweetest people on the forum to me and I appreciate your words of comfort. 


maggieh said:


> Elisabeth, I am so very sorry! I know how hard this is and how much you are missing Zooey. I also know that you were the best doggy mom ever for your precious baby. We are thinking of you and surrounding you with love. I'm sure your precious baby is at the Bridge, playing, running and saying "thank you mommy! I love you always!" Sending you love!


Thank you, Maggie, that means so much to me and I can feel your love. It is very comforting to picture her happy, free, and playing again like she did when she was young. 



angel's mom said:


> My heart breaks for your loss.


Thank you <3


Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Zoey. I will be praying for you that you will be able to find comfort and peace during this very difficult time. Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


Thank you so much for your kind message and the prayers--so appreciated.



harrysmom said:


> I am so very sorry to hear about your loss.


Thank you <3



Melitx said:


> Dear Elizabeth I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Sending you virtual hugs and prayers.


Thank you, Mel--I appreciate the hugs and prayers very much  



Lilysdream said:


> oh no
> I am so sorry for your loss
> Sending hugs and prayers to you


Thank you so much <3



Coster said:


> Dear Elizabeth I am so sorry for your loss of your baby Zooey, I am sitting hear with tears rolling down my face. I am sorry your in so much pain, what a beautiful sweetheart.Zooey photos are absolutely beautiful and kind hearted little baby. It’s like no other having unconditional love from your baby. Think of those cherished memories and know you will see your Zooey again we just have to wait years to see them. I am so sorry and remember it’s never goodbye it’s see you later.💞 Dee


Dee, you made me cry again, as you touched my heart with your loving message. You are so right that there is nothing like their unconditional love. 



Orla said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Zooey x


Thank you, Orla. It's nice to see you again, old friend  

*****

I love you all


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

We are so truly sorry for your loss. I know when we lost Lady Bella, it broke our hearts, so we understand how you must be feeling 😢. I wish there were words that could heal your pain, but please know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

thesummergirl said:


> We are so truly sorry for your loss. I know when we lost Lady Bella, it broke our hearts, so we understand how you must be feeling 😢. I wish there were words that could heal your pain, but please know that you are in our thoughts.


 Thank you, sweet friend. I was so heartbroken when you lost Bella--I'm tearing up just thinking about it. I'm so glad you have your darling boys now to help fill that enormous void in your heart. xoxo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Elizabeth, my gosh, I was just asking someone on SM about you a few weeks back and was wondering if you were doing okay when I hadn’t seen you on here these last few months.
I am so sorry for your loss of Zoey. I am glad she lived the beautiful life she had with you.
I know words do little to ease the pain you feel, try to keep those memories close to your heart of Zoey and I’ll be sending hugs and positive thoughts to you during this very sad time.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Elizabeth, my gosh, I was just asking someone on SM about you a few weeks back and was wondering if you were doing okay when I hadn’t seen you on here these last few months.
> I am so sorry for your loss of Zoey. I am glad she lived the beautiful life she had with you.
> I know words do little to ease the pain you feel, try to keep those memories close to your heart of Zoey and I’ll be sending hugs and positive thoughts to you during this very sad time.


Thank you so much, Joanne ❤ You are very sweet. I posted a few mos. ago that I'd be busy this year, as I am a Marriage and Family Therapist Trainee and completing my M.A. I didn't want anyone to worry about me the way I'm now worried about Paulann! I hope she is okay. 

Take care! Love to you and the girls


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you so much, Joanne ❤ You are very sweet. I posted a few mos. ago that I'd be busy this year, as I am a Marriage and Family Therapist Trainee and completing my M.A. I didn't want anyone to worry about me the way I'm now worried about Paulann! I hope she is okay.
> 
> Take care! Love to you and the girls


I’m glad your doing well. I must have missed your post! Again, my condolences. I will be thinking of you at this time of loss ❤


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elizabeth - I'm rarely on here with all the Maltese rescue work I now do for AMAR. I'm friends with many from SM on FB so I keep up with them that way but I get the Spoiled Maltese summary emails. I read the first post and it was yours. I'm so very very sorry. I have tears running down my face reading about your loss. I remember when you joined SM and told us all about Zooey. You were so loving and wonderful with her and I loved reading your posts on here for so many years. Reading now what Zooey went through lately is so hard. Having been on SM for the past 12 years, so many of us have aging dogs and we are losing them. It's sad and terrifying but luckily no one knows our pain like this group. We all have a very strong bond. <3 
You made the right decision. Her quality of life was so limited and though she was loved and cared for her body was failing her and she needed help to rid herself of the suffering. You did it in such a loving way. Thankful for vets who are so compassionate.
I know that it will take time to heal and your tears to stop. Give yourself the time to do it. I hope that you open your heart again to a Maltese and I hope you stay here with us. We're here for you. xoxo


----------



## Christy Begley (Nov 30, 2020)

That was so heartbreaking. Your dog looked a lot like mine. I'm so sorry for your grief. With each passing week I hope things get easier. It's so painful to lose an animal. One thing I did once in memory of a pet was I made a small donation to a nice animal shelter in his name. It made me feel a little better. Sending you healing thoughts,
Christy


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> My precious, sweet Zooey went to heaven on Friday morning. To say that I’m heartbroken is the biggest understatement ever. I was not prepared for this level of excruciating pain. Zooey was an older girl, and she lived a wonderful life with me. I have my two standard poodles. But the void in my heart and in our home is huge.
> 
> Zooey was doing fairly well until a few months ago when she started to decline. Her liver enzymes were never stable enough for her to have a dental despite taking Denamarin, which had helped her previously for years, her eyes never seemed to be comfortable despite seeing a top canine ophthalmologist and being on two different eyedrops every day, and her skin allergies left her constantly miserably itchy, despite seeing a top canine dermatologist and receiving the Cytopoint injection regularly. She began sleeping more and more and losing weight. She was only awake for about an hour a day and it was spent whining, like she couldn’t get comfortable. She also was waking up in the middle of the night several times. She was very anxious and confused. I had promised her from day one I wouldn’t let her suffer. It took me over a month and trying some different tranquilizers until I realized it was time I must let her go.
> 
> ...


I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Zooey. Thinking of you and sending prayers.


----------



## Cynthia in PA (Apr 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> My precious, sweet Zooey went to heaven on Friday morning. To say that I’m heartbroken is the biggest understatement ever. I was not prepared for this level of excruciating pain. Zooey was an older girl, and she lived a wonderful life with me. I have my two standard poodles. But the void in my heart and in our home is huge.
> 
> Zooey was doing fairly well until a few months ago when she started to decline. Her liver enzymes were never stable enough for her to have a dental despite taking Denamarin, which had helped her previously for years, her eyes never seemed to be comfortable despite seeing a top canine ophthalmologist and being on two different eyedrops every day, and her skin allergies left her constantly miserably itchy, despite seeing a top canine dermatologist and receiving the Cytopoint injection regularly. She began sleeping more and more and losing weight. She was only awake for about an hour a day and it was spent whining, like she couldn’t get comfortable. She also was waking up in the middle of the night several times. She was very anxious and confused. I had promised her from day one I wouldn’t let her suffer. It took me over a month and trying some different tranquilizers until I realized it was time I must let her go.
> 
> ...


I am sending you love and comfort. The pain is equal to the love you have for her. Love never dies, but the pain will get better.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> My precious, sweet Zooey went to heaven on Friday morning. To say that I’m heartbroken is the biggest understatement ever. I was not prepared for this level of excruciating pain. Zooey was an older girl, and she lived a wonderful life with me. I have my two standard poodles. But the void in my heart and in our home is huge.
> 
> Zooey was doing fairly well until a few months ago when she started to decline. Her liver enzymes were never stable enough for her to have a dental despite taking Denamarin, which had helped her previously for years, her eyes never seemed to be comfortable despite seeing a top canine ophthalmologist and being on two different eyedrops every day, and her skin allergies left her constantly miserably itchy, despite seeing a top canine dermatologist and receiving the Cytopoint injection regularly. She began sleeping more and more and losing weight. She was only awake for about an hour a day and it was spent whining, like she couldn’t get comfortable. She also was waking up in the middle of the night several times. She was very anxious and confused. I had promised her from day one I wouldn’t let her suffer. It took me over a month and trying some different tranquilizers until I realized it was time I must let her go.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I am here crying with you. Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## Phyllis01 (Jan 22, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> My precious, sweet Zooey went to heaven on Friday morning. To say that I’m heartbroken is the biggest understatement ever. I was not prepared for this level of excruciating pain. Zooey was an older girl, and she lived a wonderful life with me. I have my two standard poodles. But the void in my heart and in our home is huge.
> 
> Zooey was doing fairly well until a few months ago when she started to decline. Her liver enzymes were never stable enough for her to have a dental despite taking Denamarin, which had helped her previously for years, her eyes never seemed to be comfortable despite seeing a top canine ophthalmologist and being on two different eyedrops every day, and her skin allergies left her constantly miserably itchy, despite seeing a top canine dermatologist and receiving the Cytopoint injection regularly. She began sleeping more and more and losing weight. She was only awake for about an hour a day and it was spent whining, like she couldn’t get comfortable. She also was waking up in the middle of the night several times. She was very anxious and confused. I had promised her from day one I wouldn’t let her suffer. It took me over a month and trying some different tranquilizers until I realized it was time I must let her go.
> 
> ...


Your Zooey looks just like my Zoe. I feel you heartache and pain, tears in my eyes reading your journey with this little princess. I don't want to think about the day we will not have our Little Zoe...she is 6 years old now and I pray that she has a long life ahead of her. Hugs to you and your family❣


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Elizabeth, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. When my daughter's dog, Roxy, came to live with Halle and me, they were constant companions except for a few months. When we lost Roxy, Halle didn't seem to comprehend, and every morning when we'd go to the stairway she'd look back, as if to say "aren't we going to wait for Roxy?" and it broke my heart every time. I brought Story, a Maltese puppy, to live with us after about eight months after this daily. They are now friends, but for months after, Halle went from looking for Roxy to looking at me like "what were you thinking!" Take care of you and yours, and take the time to heal!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> My precious, sweet Zooey went to heaven on Friday morning. To say that I’m heartbroken is the biggest understatement ever. I was not prepared for this level of excruciating pain. Zooey was an older girl, and she lived a wonderful life with me. I have my two standard poodles. But the void in my heart and in our home is huge.
> 
> Zooey was doing fairly well until a few months ago when she started to decline. Her liver enzymes were never stable enough for her to have a dental despite taking Denamarin, which had helped her previously for years, her eyes never seemed to be comfortable despite seeing a top canine ophthalmologist and being on two different eyedrops every day, and her skin allergies left her constantly miserably itchy, despite seeing a top canine dermatologist and receiving the Cytopoint injection regularly. She began sleeping more and more and losing weight. She was only awake for about an hour a day and it was spent whining, like she couldn’t get comfortable. She also was waking up in the middle of the night several times. She was very anxious and confused. I had promised her from day one I wouldn’t let her suffer. It took me over a month and trying some different tranquilizers until I realized it was time I must let her go.
> 
> ...


So sorry!! I cried through your post. She was a wonderful creature and she was so fortunate to have you adopt her. I wish there was a way of easing your pain, but I've never heard of a remedy. I'm glad you have the poodles to help you through the grieving. When my Molly passed 5 years ago, I swore I'd never get another dog. I did eventually, but it took me two years. Yet, I still miss her. I've lost other dogs, but losing Molly was especially difficult for me. Someone said that she must have been my heart dog. I'd never heard that term before, but it fits. Sounds like Zooey was your heart dog. Sending you virtual hugs!

Lainie


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Elizabeth - I'm rarely on here with all the Maltese rescue work I now do for AMAR. I'm friends with many from SM on FB so I keep up with them that way but I get the Spoiled Maltese summary emails. I read the first post and it was yours. I'm so very very sorry. I have tears running down my face reading about your loss. I remember when you joined SM and told us all about Zooey. You were so loving and wonderful with her and I loved reading your posts on here for so many years. Reading now what Zooey went through lately is so hard. Having been on SM for the past 12 years, so many of us have aging dogs and we are losing them. It's sad and terrifying but luckily no one knows our pain like this group. We all have a very strong bond. <3
> You made the right decision. Her quality of life was so limited and though she was loved and cared for her body was failing her and she needed help to rid herself of the suffering. You did it in such a loving way. Thankful for vets who are so compassionate.
> I know that it will take time to heal and your tears to stop. Give yourself the time to do it. I hope that you open your heart again to a Maltese and I hope you stay here with us. We're here for you. xoxo


Thank you so much, Sue. God bless you for all you do for AMAR. You are one of the sweetest people I know, even though I haven't had the pleasure of meeting you in person (yet). I appreciate your comforting words so much. It feels good to be here right now among my Maltese family. 


Christy Begley said:


> That was so heartbreaking. Your dog looked a lot like mine. I'm so sorry for your grief. With each passing week I hope things get easier. It's so painful to lose an animal. One thing I did once in memory of a pet was I made a small donation to a nice animal shelter in his name. It made me feel a little better. Sending you healing thoughts,
> Christy


Thank you so much, Christy. This week is definitely a little easier than last week. I love your idea of donating to an animal shelter in Zooey's memory and am trying to decide which to give to at the moment. That is such a sweet idea. 


Paula1 said:


> I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Zooey. Thinking of you and sending prayers.


Thank you, sweet Paula <3


Cynthia in PA said:


> I am sending you love and comfort. The pain is equal to the love you have for her. Love never dies, but the pain will get better.


Thank you kindly, Cynthia--I feel that love and comfort from you. You are right that the more we love, the harder it is to lose--but it is so worth it. She will always be with me in spirit. 



Chvilla1 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I am here crying with you. Sending love and prayers your way.


Thank you so much, Cheryl, for opening your heart. I appreciate your love and prayers so much, friend. 


Phyllis01 said:


> Your Zooey looks just like my Zoe. I feel you heartache and pain, tears in my eyes reading your journey with this little princess. I don't want to think about the day we will not have our Little Zoe...she is 6 years old now and I pray that she has a long life ahead of her. Hugs to you and your family❣


Oh, they do look alike! I pray that you will be able to enjoy your precious Zoe for many years to come. She is such a youngster right now  
d


CheriS said:


> Elizabeth, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. When my daughter's dog, Roxy, came to live with Halle and me, they were constant companions except for a few months. When we lost Roxy, Halle didn't seem to comprehend, and every morning when we'd go to the stairway she'd look back, as if to say "aren't we going to wait for Roxy?" and it broke my heart every time. I brought Story, a Maltese puppy, to live with us after about eight months after this daily. They are now friends, but for months after, Halle went from looking for Roxy to looking at me like "what were you thinking!" Take care of you and yours, and take the time to heal!


Oh, that is such a sweet story, Cheri. Our dogs are so human-like and grieve just like us. It adds to the heartbreak, but with time, we all adjust I guess. 


Happinesstogo said:


> So sorry!! I cried through your post. She was a wonderful creature and she was so fortunate to have you adopt her. I wish there was a way of easing your pain, but I've never heard of a remedy. I'm glad you have the poodles to help you through the grieving. When my Molly passed 5 years ago, I swore I'd never get another dog. I did eventually, but it took me two years. Yet, I still miss her. I've lost other dogs, but losing Molly was especially difficult for me. Someone said that she must have been my heart dog. I'd never heard that term before, but it fits. Sounds like Zooey was your heart dog. Sending you virtual hugs!
> 
> Lainie


Thank you, so much, Lainie. Zooey was definitely a heart dog. I also had one before her and I have two after her (the poodles). I seriously love them all so much, it's hard to describe. It is definitely equal to any of my immediate family members. I don't have a family of my own and I desperately wanted children, so I've poured my heart into my dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Nani's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for you loss.


Thank you, Tammy.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Elizabeth, I've been around here in a few weeks but I'm deeply sorry for your loss. My biggest hug to you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

mylittleluna said:


> Elizabeth, I've been around here in a few weeks but I'm deeply sorry for your loss. My biggest hug to you!


Thank you so much for the hug--I really appreciate you thinking of me


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> My precious, sweet Zooey went to heaven on Friday morning. To say that I’m heartbroken is the biggest understatement ever. I was not prepared for this level of excruciating pain. Zooey was an older girl, and she lived a wonderful life with me. I have my two standard poodles. But the void in my heart and in our home is huge.
> 
> Zooey was doing fairly well until a few months ago when she started to decline. Her liver enzymes were never stable enough for her to have a dental despite taking Denamarin, which had helped her previously for years, her eyes never seemed to be comfortable despite seeing a top canine ophthalmologist and being on two different eyedrops every day, and her skin allergies left her constantly miserably itchy, despite seeing a top canine dermatologist and receiving the Cytopoint injection regularly. She began sleeping more and more and losing weight. She was only awake for about an hour a day and it was spent whining, like she couldn’t get comfortable. She also was waking up in the middle of the night several times. She was very anxious and confused. I had promised her from day one I wouldn’t let her suffer. It took me over a month and trying some different tranquilizers until I realized it was time I must let her go.
> 
> ...


I'am so very, very sorry. I understand. She had a wonderful life it seems. Take care..


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

starry said:


> I'am so very, very sorry. I understand. She had a wonderful life it seems. Take care..


Thank you so much, Lisa. I hope I gave her the best life possible. ((Hugs))


----------

